# 10 gallon project



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm planning on getting a 10 gallon tank this weekend.

It will have
A. Jingles or Sir Bubbles
B. 4 pygmy cories 
C. Some non floating tanks
D. Sand substrate


I'm getting it all done this weekend, I'll post pics as I go on.
I might end up.buying the cories today and QT them until then


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So I went to the pet store today, got a pH tester, a thermometer, and 5 cories.

4 pygmies and one bronze. He wasn't labelled so I wasn't sure what he was. IF someone can tell me whethere or not I should invest in 3 more bronzes, that'd be great. I'm okay with returning him if anything, but I want to keep the pygmies


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You should return him, he won't shoal with the others. The bioload will be too much as well. 10 gallons are big in the Betta world, but not to other fish. Congrats on your new tank BTW.  Are you going to cycle while your Cories are in QT?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, if it was possible, I was going to get maybe 3 more bronze cories to shoal with 
He's actually in the QT tank with them and they're all swimming together, it's weird. 

And thanks! I'm actually planning on doing another fish-in cycle. It worked really well with my 5, as long as I keep the changes up


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

okay, I'm going to return the bronze when I am able to. 
I'd rather just bring him back so he can go to a better home.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

These are four of the pygmy cories going into my 10 gallon 
The guy on the left is going to be returned.

So far, I chose the name Sylvester for one of the males. And Whiskers is a gender neutral. I figured since they're cat fish, I could use cat names. 
There are 2 females and 2 males.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

@LebronTheBetta that is good to know. 

@Alcemistnv Awww those fishies are cute! Oh yay! Congrats! The possibilities with setting up a 10 gal tank are endless. So many amazing things you can do. As you can tell I'm super excited for you, lol!  I also have a 10 gal tank but it is heavily planted with only snails inside. I'm afraid to add my betta, lol. Hopefully I will get the courage to do so. I'm doing a plant cycle. Well good luck! I can't wait to see pictures of your progress.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks redraz! 
Ima actually just about to return the one.Cory and then off to PETCO! 

I'm so excited x3
I'm definitely going to get some plants but not too much. And definitely a good place for.jingles to hide in :3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

the plants









The tank in the box:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Be careful with Petco sand, they're known to raise pH. Beautiful plants BTW. (;


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I have that light green silk plant in the middle too! The problem is that the way the are packed is inconvenient because it folds up the plant so when its in the tank it is almost always just straight up.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks 

I have a ph tester so hopefully I'll be able to keep track


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ahh I hope it doesn't pose an anoyance 

Just did a water test before adding the sand. Ammonia is at 0 and the pH is about 7.2. Unforuantely, there isn't much I can do about that. I DO have Tetra Safestart, if that will help...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

it's done!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow looks great! I really do love that substrate and that jug/pot.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey looks great! I love the colors. Very nice! How is the baffling coming along?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I didnt know petco sand raises Ph! No wonder I have insanely high Ph! My natural Ph is high, how much does petco sand raise it? What kind of sand can I use that wont raise Ph!? Sorry to hijack, im just worried lol.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks!! 

And I thought I was until the baffle fell off....
making that annoying trickling sound...

Can someone tell me what the pH should be, and what is HIGH? I know that the lower the number, the more acidif the tank is, so is 0 high, or 10?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I would say 6.8-7.6 is a good pH range. You wanna keep it somewhat constant. The lower the number the more acidic it is. So anything less then 6 is bad and anything over 8 is bad. That is what I have read.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

0 is a very low ph and very acidic. I can't hink of any substances that acidic. I don't think there is a 0 but only as low as 1. Either way that is VERY acidic. Like serious burns acidic. 10 is high and pretty basic and also dangerous to fish. Your ph should be towards neutral or 7. The pH scale is from 1-14, 1 being the most acidic and 14 being most basic. Stuff like household cleaners are basic, and citrus is acidic. The most acidic thing I can think of is nitric acid. Second to that would be car battery acid. That stuff is also pretty dangerous. Lol sorry for going on about it but I'm sort of a chemistry nerd.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

RedRaz you said it wayy better; I kind of overdid it sorry lol!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> RedRaz you said it wayy better; I kind of overdid it sorry lol!


You said it perfectly!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

You should also test your tap water to see what the pH is normally. Mine is at 6.6 but when I condition the water it is at 7.6. Kinda helps to know what affects your water levels. 

Are you planning to cycle your tank?

Oh I almost forgot with the baffle have some thing weighted at the end that hangs off the tank. That might help keep it in place. That video I posted on your FB post kinda shows you how it would look.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

mine is normally at 7.2 

And thanks you guys ^^ For some reason I was worried the tank was worse because of the pH level. I understand that the ammonia should be under 1, but I never knew about the pH.

I am planning on doing a fish-in cycle. It worked with the 5 gallon, so it should work this time. Unfortunately, my hornwort is DEAD. I found too many snails on it to be happy, and the plants from Petco cost $7.99 a piece.. -.-


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

RedRaz said:


> You said it perfectly!


 Lol thanks


Alcemistnv said:


> mine is normally at 7.2
> 
> And thanks you guys ^^ For some reason I was worried the tank was worse because of the pH level. I understand that the ammonia should be under 1, but I never knew about the pH.
> 
> I am planning on doing a fish-in cycle. It worked with the 5 gallon, so it should work this time. Unfortunately, my hornwort is DEAD. I found too many snails on it to be happy, and the plants from Petco cost $7.99 a piece.. -.-


That's the only downside with live plants; they can die or they can have a ton of snails. Or both :/ Sadly, for me I didn't know I should've quarantined my new live plant and now I am still dealing with those pesky snails. Oh well, good luck with cycle!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

No worries. So many things it can be a bit confusing.  Oh okay that be good then. Espcially because you have done it before. Oh yeah I bought hornwort from there too and yes way too many snails. Awww that is too bad. $7.99 is a lot.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Lol thanks
> 
> 
> That's the only downside with live plants; they can die or they can have a ton of snails. Or both :/ Sadly, for me I didn't know I should've quarantined my new live plant and now I am still dealing with those pesky snails. Oh well, good luck with cycle!


Thanks 



RedRaz said:


> No worries. So many things it can be a bit confusing.  Oh okay that be good then. Espcially because you have done it before. Oh yeah I bought hornwort from there too and yes way too many snails. Awww that is too bad. $7.99 is a lot.


I got my hornwort from a pet store for $3 less 

Does anyone know when I should add my cories? :<


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe wait til tomorrow? Just so the tank has time to settle. I never did a fish in cycle before though. Did you use aged water?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I actually didn't used aged water, just the water from the tub. 

Should I wait to add Jingles as well tomorrow, or longer? Or should I just put him in there tomorrow/tonight?


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah I would wait til tomorrow night. Just to make sure the water has been fully dechlorinated and what not. I would also test the water again tomorrow to make sure the levels are good. Maybe pm OFL to make sure. I'm still learning about all this as well so would hate to tell you the wrong thing.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ahh no worries 
I can wait til tomorrow. I just feel bad because of my cories :/ I wish I had a bigger tank, but I needed to QT them before mixing them with one of my bettas.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... Since you're doing a fish-in cycle, maybe you should add 2 Cories for now. 2 is a pair, they have company with each other. They should be fine for a week. Add them 1st and then Bubbles and Jingo! <- (Commercial xD) next. You know, territorial crap.  Let the 2 Cories and Bettas be there for a week or so and then add the other 2. Good Luck!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

If I pick a pair, I'm definitely picking at least 2 of the males or 2 of the females xD Not one of each.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, you don't want them to you know, "Produce some offspring". (;


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

exactly xD

So I should start trying to cup them then.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's two of them  
(one is in the back of the pic)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So there was a bit of a problem with the corie's tankso they ALL got put in. I gave the cories a few hours to adjust. 

I then procceeded to go to my bettas and noticed Squirt has a fungus like thing on his tail. Soo he's going to be treated soon. I took Bubs out, hoping he wouldn't be affected, and Lucky will come out soon too (once Bubs settles in) I'm going to put dissovled AQ salt in the water and hope it helps clear out.

As of right now the cories and Bubs are in the 10 gallon, and they're all doing well. Te cories actually school with Bubs


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So ALL the Cories went in?? Lol. Oh, and maybe Squirt is just shedding his slime coat. I find some slimy stuff on Lebron's rays time to time. But it won't hurt to treat him, though.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't know bettas could shed their slime coat. Though it makes sense now. I didn't realize how small those cories were until that pic lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, they can and will time to time. It worried me before but ah well.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Those are pgymy cories 

And yes all 4 cories are in as well as Bubs.
I don't think its the slime coat since it was fuzzy and fluffy.
Looked like cotton balls on his fins


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't seen any Pygmies at my LPS so it may be time to visit the LFS nearby.

I hope it's not anything fungal or something like that.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I hpoe not either. But he gets these fluffy balls quite often, I jsut do a quick change and give him some AQ salt :/

I removed the divider in the 5 gallon, and now Lucky is literally cleaning all sides of the tank xD Bub's side was messy.

But I still have these weird worms in my tank ><
I made sure to give Bubs a quick salt bath (with very little salt) just to get anything off of him before it develops.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Almost just lost Bubs OMG.

I used the water bottle to baffle the bottom part of the filter (the intake) and he somehow got into the ver small hole and couldn't get out. He was literally stuck against the filter, and I'm assuming was probably beginning to suffocate. I QUICKLY got him out, and now he's gulping for breath (once he was free, he practically jumped out of the water). 

I don't think I'm using the filter until I get a weaker one. 

Filters are exactly how I lost all my fish when I was young, and I still don't trust them.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

they look great! I added my sand and cant wait for my 3 peppered cories!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Everything is going well so far too 

It's so cute watching the cories school with Bubs x3


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love sand in tanks.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Tigger is the only one not photographed :/
Water bottle was removed too~


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice what are those fish on the side?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

those are the pygmy cories.


And I think I'm going to actually return them. Things are great, but I'm having buyers remorse and I realize that I'm not as happy as I thought I would be. I spent about $80 on this project, $80 I shouldn't have spent now that I think about it...

I don't know if I'm going to just get rid of the whole tank and set up, especially since the filter doesn't work. 

I'm going to put something up on craigslist :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Would you reccomend them to me?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

It depends on the size of the tank and how well it's being cared for as wel as what else is in the tank. They're doing well so far with me, but one of them doesn't school with the others :/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its a ten gallon planted tank 50 percent water changes weekly and one Betta.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

that should be good. Just make sure you get sand for them. And also get enough that they can schhool together. AND watch out to make sure your betta doesn't attack them.


On a side now, I'm giving the tank a week to sell. If it doesn't sell, I'm going to keep it AND divide to put 4 bettas in there (NOT Pudge). Which means I'm going to get another betta. I'm most likely going to return the cories as well, as sad as this is :/

I don't know what tanks I'm going to be using definitely. I actually might leave Pudge at home with my sister. She's really into bettas and Pudge isn't doing too well :/ I figured that maybe she'll be able to give him a different enviornment where it's less stressful (he'll be in her room), and also there will be heating. As of right now there is not heat so the tank temp keeps dropping, and since the heater isn't adjustable, it shoots up 10 degrees in a half hour >< 

Deciisons, decisions...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you not like about the cories?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, I love my cories. The thing is that if I put my bettas in the 10 gallon, there won't be enough room for them, nor is it safe. Having 4 cories and one betta apparently is a lot already. Having more is a problem.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay hope you enjoy your new Betta.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Update: It's highly possible my sister might actually be taking one of my bettas since it's her birthday soon, and I know how much she loves them. I'm giving her Pudge's tank (a 1.75 gallon) and Squirt 

I've had my boy for awhile so I know that he's healthy and happy. It will be sad to watch him go, but when I'm home over the winter, I can visit him


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If she is a beginer bigger is better hope she enjoys the fish.


----------

